

Programming Language vs Foreign Language - yankees1
http://muchosalsa.com/blog/other-stuff/51/programming-language-vs-foreign-language/

======
jgrahamc
Why is this a trade off?

OK, if you have to choose then for me it's a foreign language over a
programming language. One of the most satisfying things I've done is to learn
French to the point where I'm fluent. Being able to communicate with other
human beings is very satisfying... and although I think RoR rules it's just
not as satisfying communicating with an API.

------
trevelyan
Programming languages are easy. Foreign languages are not easy.

